# Which direction do you slice your bacon?



## mfreel

Rex's pictures got me thinking.  I've made a lot of bacon and never thought about this.

Is there a proper "grain" to slice the bacon?  Does it matter?

I can't get really long slices using my Cabela's slicer, so I usually trim it.  But now I'm wondering if it even matters.  

Dang it!  Now I have to make another batch to test this out!


----------



## mark66

I look at it this way. If your pork belly is about 8-10 in wide  and 16 to 24 in long. Now how many people would like a 16 in slice of bacon, and how do you fry it?


----------



## foamheart

Left to right, I understand in the east and middle east they go right to left, but they are just backwards.  I understand some even go top to bottom. But me, I do left to right.


----------



## daveomak

Foamheart said:


> Left to right, I understand in the east and middle east they go right to left, but they are just backwards.  I understand some even go top to bottom. But me, I do left to right.




What about back to front, or......   front to back...  then there is inside to outside and....... you get the picture.....  :biggrin:


----------



## mark66

DaveOmak said:


> What about back to front, or...... front to back... then there is inside to outside and....... you get the picture.....


Well, if you turn it inside out so inside would be outside then you can slice it from in to out!


----------



## cjbdvm04

It actually doesn't matter which way you slice it. The muscles contained in the layers of a pork belly are (from outside to inside) the external abdominal obliques, the internal abdominal obliques then the transverse/rectus abdominis. The fibers from each group run in different directions. That's what gives strength to the hold in the abdominal organs. You could slice bacon up down right left or even diagonally and it wouldn't matter. I should know, I'm a vet.


----------



## Bearcarver

I slice it the way it looks the prettiest (marbled).

I cut my bellies in 3 pieces before I cure & smoke. I also have a slicer with a 7" blade.

My shorter slices fry more evenly in a round pan.

My slices fit nicely in my BLTs. That's all that matters to me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## foamheart

Bearcarver said:


> I slice it the way it looks the prettiest (marbled).
> 
> I cut my bellies in 3 pieces before I cure & smoke. I also have a slicer with a 7" blade.
> 
> My shorter slices fry more evenly in a round pan.
> 
> My slices fit nicely in my BLTs. That's all that matters to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


_Miracle Max_: Sonny, true love is the greatest thing, in the world-except for a nice MLT - mutton, lettuce and tomato sandwich, where the mutton is nice and lean and the tomato is ripe
[_smacks his lips_]
_Miracle Max_: they're so perky, I love that.


----------



## rexster314

I usually try to slice across the grain if I can discern the grain direction. If I can't, then it's however it gets in the slicing tray


----------

